# Any good places to buy bettas online?



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

i need to buy a betta but i dont know any good sites!!! do you know any?:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

aquabid.com is pretty good, from what I've heard. I haven't used it (I have a breeder that I order from) but many members have got bettas from aquabid and boy are they GORGEOUS! 
Or, if you have a betta breeder near you, buy one from them. 
But if it's your first time keeping a betta, I would get one from a pet store. This way you'll get some experience. For example, what happens when your $35 betta plus shipping and handling dies for some reason? A pet store betta first is good experience. Not trying to discourage you from buying a betta online, but doesn't that make sense?


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I have had bettas before in my community tanks. i had one for 2 years but it died on christmas morning i was so upset!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Aww, I'm sorry.  But it sounds like you've had experience, so go ahead


----------



## bettamaster411 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Bettawarehouse is a good place to buy nice bettas online*

After googling "buy a betta online", I came across a U.S. base Online Betta Website selling many different hard to find betta types in the USA. They import directly from Malaysia and Thailand to their USA location. This eliminates the process of expensive international shipping charges for you. I have bought from them before and they are extremely fast at shipping and their packaging and survival rate is very good. They also use Paypal as their payment method which is good because if any conflicts occur, you can notify Paypal and they will resolve it for you.

http://www.bettawarehouse.com


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

This thread is old . Please dont comment.  Thank you


----------

